# boolean umkehren



## ulr!ch (25. Jun 2005)

Hi JavaGemeinde,

es gibt doch bestimmt einen besseren Code für:

```
if (a) a=false;
else a=true;
```
Gibt's da nicht was besseres?
Ich möchte einfach nur das boolean a umkehren/invertieren.

By<e Ulrich


----------



## Roar (25. Jun 2005)

!a
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1545


----------



## ulr!ch (25. Jun 2005)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> !a
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=1545


Thx!
By<e Ulrich


----------

